# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  WoW leveling bot for 3.3.5 private server.

## adrianutrilla

Hi!
I am looking for a bot to level me up on a private server with higher exp rates than official servers. I have purchased HonorBuddy but it doesn't support old wow versions. I am willing to have a free bot that has questing/grinding profiles to level up fast.
Thank you!

----------

